# Please tell your mates to join this Forum.



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

This is quite the nicest Forum I have found in the many years I have been in the LOS.
But, we need more Posters. Certainly in Thailand.
So be a sport and tell your good intelligent friends to come join us. Would you ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

King Silk said:


> This is quite the nicest Forum I have found in the many years I have been in the LOS.
> But, we need more Posters. Certainly in Thailand.
> So be a sport and tell your good intelligent friends to come join us. Would you ?


Now you've been elevated to mod status, I reckon you're on a commission!


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Now you've been elevated to mod status, I reckon you're on a commission!


Right again Froggy boy. 1000bht a time for blokes like you.......


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Right again Froggy boy. 1000bht a time for blokes like you.......


1000 bt? Peanuts. I charge the ladies more than that short time.


----------

